# did some polishing!!



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

hey guys took sometime away from work on my vacation and took part of the car apart to do some cleaning and did some polishing so let me know what u guys think, i do polishing in my spare time.


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

*more pics!*

and if anyone needs there stuff polished let me know i live in missouri and willing to do some polishing i have my own shop..


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

im not gonna lie that is straight up bad a$$ but how did you polish your dash emblem??? isnt it plastic?


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

i used a dremel on the gto emblem, and thanks for the compliments still working on a couple of things to polish...


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

but isnt the emblem plastic with a metal cover? because mine is bubbling


----------



## samuladems (May 29, 2010)

very nice work, keep it up.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

It must have taken you forever to polish all that. Very nice work. How long did it take you to polish the water pump?


----------



## CHAIVIP (Mar 16, 2010)

thats some great work. the before and after pic is sweet. you can really tell the difference when you switch between the two pics!! AWESOME JOB... would you be willing to put a write up??!!??:cheers


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

the water pump took me about a couple days to do, had to sand it down in all the hard areas to reach and took different grits to it as well, and i have an extra one ill be posting soon in the parts for sale section as well any other questions feel free to ask.. thanks for the compliments as well guys


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats some nice work!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Any pictures of all that bling installed?


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah ill get some taken for you guys tonight and have them posted, been doing a couple other mods to the motor and some polishing as well..


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

ok guys heres some pics of the polishing installed and sorry took them kinda quickly but u get the idea still doing more to the motor its a work in progress and i polished the hose clamps as u can see as well and doing alittle touch up as well with the heads of the bolts just alittle detail thought it would look good and set it off more!! still working on it as we speak.. and i do have a polish shop that i do this at so if u would like some polishing done feel free to hit me up thanks hope u guys like it..


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That looks so f'ing good. Really great work.


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks man appreciate the compliments keeps me busy thats for sure always finding new things to polish even do wheels as well..more pics to come later when i get around to it..


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> That looks so f'ing good. Really great work.


:agree
But that block is looking a little drab.


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah i know i gotta work on the block its my dd so kinda hard to take it down..


----------



## VenomGTO (May 30, 2010)

damn looks good, im jealous! whered you get the oil cap?


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice work, I polished my harrop cover, took me a week, Tough job but someone has to do it, And dirty, I just started on my tb, Its getting there, I hope it turns out as good as yours.


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

*more polishing*

hey guys i figured i would get a head start on putting the car up for winter and start working on some more mods and detailing and this is what i got done so far more to come just taking time let me know what u guys think..


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

and a few more pics...im replacing all the hose clamps with polished hose clamps..


----------

